
Mm wave emission from an intermediate-mass black hole candidate in the Milky Way - raattgift
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41550-017-0224-z
======
raattgift
Intermediate-mass BH candidates are rare, so it's great to spot the first in
the Milky Way.

It's also interesting because there are much larger supermassive BH candidates
in other spiral galaxies than we have with Sagittarius A*, and lots of room to
speculate about why. For example, maybe there are lots of IMBHs in the
neighbourhood of our galactic centre, but they simply haven't merged yet.

